# Nutrition and training for life



## woodtickgreg (Oct 14, 2016)

So @Kevin has asked me to start a new thread about the next step in my quit smoking plan. Like the doc said I would I gained a bunch of weight. I packed on at least 35 lbs. I needed to loose a few before I quit but not smoking was more important than weight gain. So here is what I have been doing and it's working like it should, nice and slow. In March I weighed 215 lbs. Way to much for my small frame, ideally I should be 160 to 170. I'm 5'9"
I think it was around June or July I started making changes to my diet, meaning what I eat and how I fuel my body. I eat good and I'm never hungry. I just eat a high protein low carb diet with lots of fiber. My cholesterol nubers are good as well as my tryglcerides, blood pressure is good 120/80.
I just eat lots of broiled fish and chicken, frozen veggies just because it's convenient and better that nothing, broiled, grilled, or baked chicken breast and my new favorite is boneless skinless chicken thighs. They are cheap and have more flavor, a little more fat but I trim most of that off when I cook them. Eggs, beans, cottage cheese, yogurt, ezakiel bread, old fashioned rolled oats and brown rice make up most of what I eat. On Sundays I prepare my food for the week and just keep it in the fridge. I can take it to work with me and when I come home healthy snacks are always there.
I started walking, serious walking not a stroll. I now walk 3 to 5 miles 3 times a week. I have lost almost 25 lbs and 2 notches on my belt, 2 inches in pants size, went from 36 in waist to 34. Soon I will start some resistance training with weights. I will be using light weights and hi reps to strengthen the joints and tone up. Toned muscles burn more calories. Won't you all join me in this journey to take better care of ourselves? A little bit of something is better than a whole lot of nothing. Little changes one at a time is all it takes. Start today, get some good shoes and go for a walk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 14, 2016)

Weights will help a bunch. You will want to eat healthier and will have more energy and burn more fat for sure. I know I'm not the poster child for fitness but I played baseball and fast pitch softball till I was 35. Married at 36. Paxton at 37 and the injuries piled on. I ran 3-5 miles a day and lifted weights. Stayed around 215 but I'm kinda stocky. At first my rotator cup messed up. Had to quit heavy lifting. Shin splints are so bad the X-rays show them jet black. I can't run 100' without hurting. Walking is ok but I start wanting to jog. I get shots in my knees. I have a buldging disk in my neck and in rehab now. I believe I have a pinched nerve as my left leg goes numb all the time. Along with not much sense and little brains my eating habits have went downhill. I jumped up to 275 but have gotten down to 253. Get the good shoes and those expensive calf socks whatever they are called. They help. Good luck and don't go to light in the weights. A little heavier will tone you up and make you stronger as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 14, 2016)

Going through the same thing but starting a little (or lot) worse. My goal after a year is still above Greg's starting. I have dropped 30+ in two months but I know the rest will get slower and slower to lose.
Just want to add to get your checkups if you don't already. Having copd I thought it was that main problem with my breathing; finally went back to the doc (after 10 years) and discovered it was fairly major congestive heart disease. Going well and heart doc says it is repairing well based on last echo gram.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 14, 2016)

@Tclem I have done lots of weight training in my life time. I am the type that always works for endurance. I ran my own lawn company for years and I could go all day. I weight trained in the off season to try and put some muscle on. I could do 70 push ups without stopping, benched 220 for reps, 3 sets of 10 to 12, leg pressed 500+ for reps, I could curl 50 lbs with one hand, and I only weighed 160. So now after a back surgery for a herniated disc and the numb leg thing, actually it shut my leg off and I was club foot. A surgery for a ruptured bicep, and some shoulder problems from all the heavy lifting and I have leaned to use a moderate weight and high reps 15 to 20. I get an insane muscle pump, I feel the burn, and it is far better on my joints. Heavy weight is just for ego's in my opinion. Proper form and strict discipline in how you lift is more important. My goal at 56 years of age is to be healthy and fit, not a body builder, I wish to be leaner and agile and increase my stamina again. I don't want to tear up my joints lifting heavy.
I have even thought of doing tai chi or yoga for the benafits of the stretching and motion.
The big point here I think is to make changes slowly, 1 thing at a time, and try not to do things all at once so I am successful in my goals. I'm sure others would like to make some changes in their weight and overall well being, start slow but do something. I'm very optimistic and I already am feeling much better.
P.S. I tried to Rollerblade again as I used to love that but I just don't have the balance for it anymore. So I'll stick to walking, my eliptical in the winter, and cycling next summer. Walking really is one of the best excersize you can do, it's great for your back too.
It's 90% about dietary changes as far as what kind of food you eat, and then it's 10% about excersize. Lean muscle burns calories.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 14, 2016)

@Mike Mills brings up a very important point, see your doctor regularly!! I do, physical every year, cholesterol and blood work every 3 to 6 months. Excersizing has really helped my numbers.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 14, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> @Tclem I have done lots of weight training in my life time. I am the type that always works for endurance. I ran my own lawn company for years and I could go all day. I weight trained in the off season to try and put some muscle on. I. Old 70 push ups without stopping, benched 220 for reps, 3 sets of 10 to 12, leg pressed 500+ for reps, I could curl 50 lbs with one hand, and I only weighed 160. So now after a back surgery for a herniated disc and the numb leg thing, actually it shut my leg off and I was club foot. A surgery for a ruptured bicep, and some shoulder problems from all the heavy lifting and I have leaned to use a moderate weight and high reps 15 to 20. I get an insane muscle pump, I feel the burn, and it is far better on my joints. Heavy weight is just for ego's in my opinion. Proper form and strict discipline in how you lift is more important. My goal at 56 years of age is to be healthy and fit, not a body builder, I wish to be leaner and agile and increase my stamina again. I don't want to tear up my joints lifting heavy.
> I have even thought of doing tai chi or yoga for the benafits of the stretching and motion.
> The big point here I think is to make changes slowly, 1 thing at a time, and try not to do things all at once so I am successful in my goals. I'm sure others would like to make some changes in their weight and overall well being, start slow but do something. I'm very optimistic and I already am feeling much better.
> P.S. I tried to Rollerblade again as I used to love that but I just don't have the balance for it anymore. So I'll stick to walking, my eliptical in the winter, and cycling next summer. Walking really is one of the best excersize you can do, it's great for your back too.
> It's 90% about dietary changes as far as what kind of food you eat, and then it's 10% about excersize. Lean muscle burns calories.


You broker down than me. Lol. I wasn't a heavy body builder weight but heavier than light.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Oct 14, 2016)

Wife and I just started at a club, working with a trainer to get started. 

We have the same goals - overall health and fitness, which includes weight loss. Building up strength and stamina as well.

This is my second time around (marriage) and I definitely got a good one this time. We've promised each other 30 years and when you start that 30 at around age 60 it means you have to take care of yourselves. We've started on that.

My first goal is to lose 48 lbs, starting at 285. And it'll go down from there.

Changing habits can be difficult but it can be done. And it's easier when the two of you are supporting each other along the way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 14, 2016)

Tclem said:


> You broker down than me. Lol. I wasn't a heavy body builder weight but heavier than light.



aaaaaaa @SENC I think we need some translation here..... YIKESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 14, 2016)

we walk- eat well but only 2 meals a day. Both in late 60's active- no Tv- Both a little over our "ideal" weight. does not matter what we eat pretty much stay where we are at weight wise. I think part of it is age- metabolism changes- race is not over but it sure has slowed down. eat healthy- not pre processed foods, makes for healthier life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 14, 2016)

It's a great thing to do this for yourself and others. I tried many things (Working with a doctor) but had very little results. For some reason I could go low calorie/ high protein and work out but I couldn't lose weight (Doctors were mystified, checked to make sure I wasn't sleep eating or anything weird). I finally had a Gastric Bypass in April of 2008. Went from 405 pounds down to under 200 (I actually dropped too much) These days I run about 220 or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 14, 2016)

Tclem said:


> You broker down than me. Lol. I wasn't a heavy body builder weight but heavier than light.


And that is my point, I have had some setbacks but can still be physical after taking time to heal up. I meant to say start out with light weight until your joints are strong enough to increase the weight. Most people try and do too much too soon and then hurt themselves, that causes a major delay.
I used to work out with some big dudes, they made me feel like I was standing in a hole when I was next to them. They liked working out with me because I would make them drop the poundage they where using so they could then use strict form and not cheat. I would make them do more reps as well. They said no trainer made them sore like I did, I took that as a compliment. I haven't started lifting again yet, been many years, but I am eager to start because I know it's going to make me feel great! I do have to be careful as I have an umbilical hernia, my inny became an outy. But if I keep the weight loss up and loose some more of my belly the surgery to repair it will go better. My doc says the recovery from that surgery isn't to bad.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 14, 2016)

Good for you Greg! I'm with you on the lighter weights, higher reps. I lifted heavy for quite a few years and now I'm paying for it in my shoulders, they are both pretty well shot, wished I would have trained smarter, not harder. Every so often I decide I need to drop some pounds and go to a low carb diet like you. Costco here sells peeled hardboiled eggs in big bags, I live on those and other meats and fruits and vegetables and lots of raw nuts, almonds, peanuts etc, it works pretty well for me....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 14, 2016)

I actually put on 45 pounds in under 6 months after getting a cushy desk job last summer in conjunction with a new relationship, going out to eat and not exercising much. I keep active by both training in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and riding my bicycle back to work each day and then home again (a total of about 30 mins, 15 each way), but that's not enough to keep the weight down. I still move like a cat on the mats, but i'm sucking wind in under 5 mins. Only training once or twice a week hasn't burned enough calories. Plus I lose my willpower as the night progresses, and it's usually after 10 that I eat my 2nd dinner followed by desert. Is that bad? 

My girlfriend just got 2 lines on the pregnancy test, so it's probably a good time to start getting into shape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Oct 14, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> And that is my point, I have had some setbacks but can still be physical after taking time to heal up. I meant to say start out with light weight until your joints are strong enough to increase the weight. Most people try and do too much too soon and then hurt themselves, that causes a major delay.
> I used to work out with some big dudes, they made me feel like I was standing in a hole when I was next to them. They liked working out with me because I would make them drop the poundage they where using so they could then use strict form and not cheat. I would make them do more reps as well. They said no trainer made them sore like I did, I took that as a compliment. I haven't started lifting again yet, been many years, but I am eager to start because I know it's going to make me feel great! I do have to be careful as I have an umbilical hernia, my inny became an outy. But if I keep the weight loss up and loose some more of my belly the surgery to repair it will go better. My doc says the recovery from that surgery isn't to bad.


I know the feeling of watching heavy lifters beside you. Lol. Makes you want to go home. By no means did I mean body builders and not knowing your experience with weight lifting I mentioned heavier weights. I've watched a lot of people come in and lift 5lbs for 6 months and never get anywhere. My late brother was a strength coach and they always taught that our muscle tone was always the same. It was just how much fat (a lot for me) was covering it. Lighter weights starting out will help prevent any injuries for sure but getting more weight in the bar will get those weaker places stronger for sure and in turn strengthen up everything around it. Wish I could practice what I preach. Lol. And yes, too heavy and horrible form will get you in the hospital real fast. I also never did single muscle sets hardly. Mostly full body. I loved power cleans. And standing around watching women. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 14, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> I actually put on 45 pounds in under 6 months after getting a cushy desk job last summer in conjunction with a new relationship, going out to eat and not exercising much. I keep active by both training in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and riding my bicycle back to work each day and then home again (a total of about 30 mins, 15 each way), but that's not enough to keep the weight down. I still move like a cat on the mats, but i'm sucking wind in under 5 mins. Only training once or twice a week hasn't burned enough calories. Plus I lose my willpower as the night progresses, and it's usually after 10 that I eat my 2nd dinner followed by desert. Is that bad?
> 
> My girlfriend just got 2 lines on the pregnancy test, so it's probably a good time to start getting into shape.


Yeah ours in due in June. We grew up boxing. I use to go roll with a couple buddies of mine. I hate y'all ground guys. I couldn't jab while in a pretzel hold. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 14, 2016)

@Palaswood Diet is everything! And that doesn't mean starving or going hungry, that's not good, you have to eat to loose weight. I do low carb, not no carb, it's all about balance. You have to have some complex carbs like brown rice for energy to work out. I try and eat 5 meals a day, small and we'll planned out. Breakfast is 2 eggs with cottage cheese. All protien! Next meal is old fashioned rolled oats, not that quick or instant crap, then another protien like tuna on ezakiel bread, dinner is usually chicken with a veggie, last meal is whatever I have prepared in the fridge. Eat clean, cut fats but don't get crazy with that as we need some good fats in our diet, cut sugar and simple carbs like pasta, NO WHITE BREAD!!! Cut pop if your a pop drinker, avoid artificial sweeteners, stevia is ok in moderation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 14, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> @Palaswood Diet is everything! And that doesn't mean starving or going hungry, that's not good, you have to eat to loose weight. I do low carb, not no carb, it's all about balance. You have to have some complex carbs like brown rice for energy to work out. I try and eat 5 meals a day, small and we'll planned out. Breakfast is 2 eggs with cottage cheese. All protien! Next meal is old fashioned rolled oats, not that quick or instant crap, then another protien like tuna on ezakiel bread, dinner is usually chicken with a veggie, last meal is whatever I have prepared in the fridge. Eat clean, cut fats but don't get crazy with that as we need some good fats in our diet, cut sugar and simple carbs like pasta, NO WHITE BREAD!!! Cut pop if your a pop drinker, avoid artificial sweeteners, stevia is ok in moderation.



I'm actually well versed in the nutrition aspects of diet. All good points and very good information. I'm just not always worried about it. I'm healthy, just got some love handles and bit of a jiggle :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 14, 2016)

I cut out women and gained 80lbs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 14, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> I'm actually well versed in the nutrition aspects of diet. All good points and very good information. I'm just not always worried about it. I'm healthy, just got some love handles and bit of a jiggle :)


Seems like I have always had love handles and a little wiggle, lol, now if I can just get rid of the spare tire.........


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 14, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Yeah ours in due in June. We grew up boxing. I use to go roll with a couple buddies of mine. I hate y'all ground guys. I couldn't jab while in a pretzel hold. Lol


When I was a kid in high school and just after graduation I had a friend that would always ask me to spare with him. Problem was he was into tai kwon do, I don't like being kicked in the head. I hate people that can use their legs and feet like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 14, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> When I was a kid in high school and just after graduation I had a friend that would always ask me to spare with him. Problem was he was into tai kwon do, I don't like being kicked in the head. I hate people that can use their legs and feet like that.


Cheaters. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> I actually put on 45 pounds in under 6 months after getting a cushy desk job last summer in conjunction with a new relationship, going out to eat and not exercising much. I keep active by both training in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and riding my bicycle back to work each day and then home again (a total of about 30 mins, 15 each way), but that's not enough to keep the weight down. I still move like a cat on the mats, but i'm sucking wind in under 5 mins. Only training once or twice a week hasn't burned enough calories. Plus I lose my willpower as the night progresses, and it's usually after 10 that I eat my 2nd dinner followed by desert. Is that bad?
> 
> My girlfriend just got 2 lines on the pregnancy test, so it's probably a good time to start getting into shape.




All that translates to, you ain't real old yet. Unless we got another @Tclem wanting to still be carrying the kids to Kindergarten when he's @Mike1950 's age. The older you get, the further them love handles spread, and the harder it is to get 'em off!! Life changes at your age, will be much less drastic than those needed when you get to be as old as a great many of us here.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 14, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> All that translates to, you ain't real old yet. Unless we got another @Tclem wanting to still be carrying the kids to Kindergarten when he's @Mike1950 's age. The older you get, the further them love handles spread, and the harder it is to get 'em off!! Life changes at your age, will be much less drastic than those needed when you get to be as old as a great many of us here.


I'm 40 and have one due in June.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> My girlfriend just got 2 lines on the pregnancy test, so it's probably a good time to start getting into shape.



None of ya caught that? 

Congratulations are in order.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I'm 40 and have one due in June.



You'll be my age before you get that one out of school! Of course if that poor child's keyboard skills are like yours, you might be Mike's age before you get that one out of school. 

If it's any consolation... We're raising a 5 year old grand-niece, and I'll be older than Mike before we get her out of school.




ripjack13 said:


> None of ya caught that?
> 
> Congratulations are in order.....




I caught it, I just got so busy giving him a bad time about NOT getting old and fat before making changes, that I forgot to congratulate him!

 Congrats dude!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 15, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> None of ya caught that?
> 
> Congratulations are in order.....



Unless he's getting into shape to run away . It's been so long I forgot about the two line thing, didn't they used to use a rabbit or something?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 15, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> You'll be my age before you get that one out of school! Of course if that poor child's keyboard skills are like yours, you might be Mike's age before you get that one out of school.
> 
> If it's any consolation... We're raising a 5 year old grand-niece, and I'll be older than Mike before we get her out of school.
> 
> ...


When I'm mikes age my grandkids will have grandkids


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Unless he's getting into shape to run away . It's been so long I forgot about the two line thing, didn't they used to use a rabbit or something?



Yeah, and you had to go to the doctor's office to kill/(_or not_) the rabbit! Couldn't shoot the one in the backyard and figure it out.




Tclem said:


> When I'm mikes age my grandkids will have grandkids



Hell, you're almost there and the gray hair thing don't kick in until about 6 - 7 when they discover girls and want to discuss body parts. After that it's wheels, and hot rods, and bail money.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 15, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, and you had to go to the doctor's office to kill/(_or not_) the rabbit! Couldn't shoot the one in the backyard and figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. I was off work yesterday and when they got home Paxton came running over then wanted to tete. I was helping him and wife started laughing. At daycare where he goes and she works, Paxton was being helped by one of the ladies and wife said that Paxton told the lady ( loud enough all the women heard) I have a big week like my daddy. Wife said she about died and all the teachers are now harassing her. Lol. Body parts. Where does the kid get this stuff

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 15, 2016)

I can't imagine where he comes up with all that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 15, 2016)

Saturday morning is my weigh in day, weight is exactly the same, no loss but no gain either, and that was with an extra 3 mile walk this week. That's ok, I like it to come off slow so it stays off, at least there wasn't a gain, pants and clothes still feel looser. When I hit a plateau like this then I know it is time to change things up, the body adapts and you have to keep confusing it. It maybe time to add the weight training sooner than I thought.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 15, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Saturday morning is my weigh in day, weight is exactly the same, no loss but no gain either, and that was with an extra 3 mile walk this week. That's ok, I like it to come off slow so it stays off, at least there wasn't a gain, pants and clothes still feel looser. When I hit a plateau like this then I know it is time to change things up, the body adapts and you have to keep confusing it. It maybe time to add the weight training sooner than I thought.



The other thing to remember, if you're building muscle it is possible to lose inches but not lose weight as muscle weighs more than fat.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 15, 2016)

I agree Colin, my belly continues to shrink but the weight has stayed the same. There comes a time when you can't really rely on the scale and you have to watch the mirror and how your clothes fit. I didn't think that would happen just from walking but it could.
I do feel good though so I'm happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 16, 2016)

So yesterday was Saturday, felt like crap as I have come down with a cold/sinus thingy/ in the ears thing. Went to work at the mower shop, got off work and went for a walk on a new paved trail. It's an old railroad track that has been paved and connects several cities and goes through farm land. very cool! So anyway I thought it would be a good idea to get the blood flowing and did a 5 mile walk, I walked until the back became fatigued again. I then made a nice dinner that was all about my splurge day, meatloaf and mashed potatoes, not horrible as far as the diet but keeps me in the once a week red meat thing, boy was it good. It's like reward. The way I felt yesterday and today I would not weight train, just to achy and have a headache.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2016)

I have always hated running and resistance training. I do go with medium weight with high reps when I lift though never heavy. Funny thing is I have a lot of brute strength, I can move big logs better than most men larger than me, but get me in a weight room and I suck at it because I just hate it. I'd rather take a beating. 

I graduated honor man of my company in boot camp but I also just barely made it through in a sense because of the running. After only about a mile my back starts killing me and it takes everything I have to keep going mile after agonizing mile. That was every day. It was pure brutal torture but I just couldn't quit and go home defeated so I went through weeks of hell when it came to the running, and they run your ass off in boot camp - at least when I went through they did. I hear it's pretty cheesy these days. You couldn't make me run or jog now if you put a gun to my head. 

That leaves nutrition and walking for me. I do add weights occasionally when I need to jump start some fat loss but I really hate weights so it's like boot camp for me there too - I have to force myself. Staying fit is just no fun for me so I'm generally carrying a few extra pounds most of the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 16, 2016)

@Kevin I agree with you on the running thing, I ran a lot when I was a teenager, played a lot of soccer too, then started cycling more as it wasn't as hard on my body. And most people underestimate me when I am in shape because I am not a big guy, I get lean and wirey, and like you I can move heavy things when I need too. Resistance training with moderate weights and higher reps is shown to benafit us in many ways, good for the heart, good for adding lean muscle that burns calories, good for athritis and strong joints, all of which is important to me as I get older. Can I be as fit as I was 30 years ago? I dunno and kind of doubt it, but I know I can be way healthier, stronger, and leaner than I was 6 months ago. I'm already down 25 lbs and feel so much better, and that's just with some simple diet changes and walking. I can only imagine how I will feel after a few months of resistance training. And I usually carry a few extra pounds too, I think a little is healthy, the body has to have some reserves. I'm not going for the six pack abs thing, that was 30 years ago. Just an overall fitness is my goal now.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> @Kevin I agree with you on the running thing, I ran a lot when I was a teenager, played a lot of soccer too, then started cycling more as it wasn't as hard on my body. And most people underestimate me when I am in shape because I am not a big guy, I get lean and wirey, and like you I can move heavy things when I need too. Resistance training with moderate weights and higher reps is shown to benafit us in many ways, good for the heart, good for adding lean muscle that burns calories, good for athritis and strong joints, all of which is important to me as I get older. Can I be as fit as I was 30 years ago? I dunno and kind of doubt it, but I know I can be way healthier, stronger, and leaner than I was 6 months ago. I'm already down 25 lbs and feel so much better, and that's just with some simple diet changes and walking. I can only imagine how I will feel after a few months of resistance training. And I usually carry a few extra pounds too, I think a little is healthy, the body has to have some reserves. I'm not going for the six pack abs thing, that was 30 years ago. Just an overall fitness is my goal now.



Chasing a few skirts ain't gonna hurt none either.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 16, 2016)

I have started to make myself eat breakfast, I have never been a breakfast eater, but the fitness nutritionist say it is the most important meal of the day and that it should be all protien. Skip the toast and sugar laden orange juice. This is what I do for breakfast. I don't do mornings well and have always had a hard time getting up, this makes it easy for me to get that all important protien breakfast in me. I call them egg muffins, notice the Mc part is missing. Never go to McDonald's for anything, or any other fast food joint for that matter.
So here is what I do for 6 muffins, I sometimes double it for convenience and freeze half.
1 dozen eggs, 6 of them yolks separated and removed. Give the yolks to your dogs, great for their skin and fur.
Scramble well. Then in nonstick large muffin tins I like to add some broccoli florets and some mushrooms, poor the eggs over that and season to taste. I just use a little garlic powder, I never salt anything. Some people like pepper or cayane pepper. I bake them for about 20 minutes at 375, they will rise up out of the tins and pull away from the sides and pop right out when done. 

This is before baking.


 
And this is after.



When they cool I just put 1 each in a sandwich baggie and put them in the fridge, or freezer if I make a dozen.
30 to 40 seconds in the microwave warms em up and I have them with cottage cheese, another protein. I have time for that in the morning. Tasty, filling, and surprisingly really helps to curb my apatite, it stays with me for awhile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2016)

Breakfast is my favorite meal. Second Breakfast and Elevensies a close second.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 16, 2016)

There is one downfall to a high protein diet that I forgot to mention. For me anyway protein is like cement in my lower bowels, it will block me up and I won't poop if I don't get enough fiber in me. It's hard to get the needed fiber without adding some carbs. The oatmeal with oat bran helps but for me that sometimes is not enough. So I bake my own healthy raisin bran muffins and I use whole wheat flour instead of white flour. I try and avoid white flour, nutritionally it is really bad stuff, just empty carbs that are useless. With the whole wheat flour they taste like buckwheat pancakes. 
There's 4 cups of raisin bran and 2 cups of whole wheat flour in this batch. It only has 1/2 cup of oil in the recipe and I use canola oil.


 
Yum


 
This one got gyped on raisins but still tasty and serves its purpose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Chasing a few skirts ain't gonna hurt none either.


I have already chased enough skirts, lol. It's all very tiring, a lot of work, and I simply don't have the time for it or the drama that most of them seem to bring.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have already chased enough skirts, lol. It's all very tiring, a lot of work, and I simply don't have the time for it or the drama that most of them seem to bring.



Find you an older woman that doesn't look her age. No drama. Not older than Mike older than you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Here's a slick on for separating your egg yolks Greg - https://rumble.com/v2zlwd-how-to-separate-egg-yolks-with-zero-mess-in-about-2-seconds.html

This one for peeling boiled eggs looks interesting too - https://rumble.com/v2zhgd-how-to-quickly-peel-a-boiled-egg-in-a-glass-of-water.html


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Find you an older woman that doesn't look her age. No drama. Not older than Mike older than you.


The ones that are older than me look like they are ready to expire!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 16, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Here's a slick on for separating your egg yolks Greg - https://rumble.com/v2zlwd-how-to-separate-egg-yolks-with-zero-mess-in-about-2-seconds.html
> 
> This one for peeling boiled eggs looks interesting too - https://rumble.com/v2zhgd-how-to-quickly-peel-a-boiled-egg-in-a-glass-of-water.html


Pretty slick tricks, lol. I just do mine with the shells, it's not hard to do and only takes a few seconds.


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 22, 2016)

Good ideas on the eggs and the muffins. How about posting your muffin recipe? You explained the eggs so no need there but the muffins man!!!!! We need the secret recipe for the muffins!!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 22, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> Good ideas on the eggs and the muffins. How about posting your muffin recipe? You explained the eggs so no need there but the muffins man!!!!! We need the secret recipe for the muffins!!!!!


Sure, no proplem, but I am working on the recipe a little still. If the nex\ batch comes out better I will post that. When you use whole wheat flour instead of white flour they can be a little dry, I eat mine with a cup of coffee so it's no big deal. But I want to add a little apple sauce to the recipe for moisture and sweetness. They sure help with the regularity because of all the protein. I have started using protein shakes as well and adding protein to my oatmeal, it flavors the out meal so it keeps it interesting and not so boring. 
Which will bring up another topic soon, cheap protein. Do you need to spend $50 or $60 on a tub of protein powder? He'll no!!! I'll explain later.
P.S. I hit 189 lbs. for most of the week, sat am weigh in and I'm 190 lbs. That's a solid 25 lb loss. The goal is 20 lbs more and then re assess program. So far 3 inches lost in waist, 3 notches on belt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2016)

Greg try adding some yogurt to the mix for moisture. Plain ol water will work well also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Try adding some crushed pineapple to your mix for moisture Greg.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Try adding some crushed pineapple to your mix for moisture Greg.



But that's gonna change the taste dramatically.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 22, 2016)

You might be surprised... Crazy X-girlfriend used to add it to a Carrot Cake recipe she baked, it didn't really affect the flavor of the cake overall. Until you bit into a bigger chunk you didn't know it was in there, but it sure made a difference in moisture in the cake.

Drain well before adding, you won't add as much flavor, the moisture will remain trapped in the little chunks of pineapple.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2016)

Carrot cake with little chunks of pineapple sounds good. I don't like carrots but love carrot cake. Don't like peas but love homemade split pea soup. Don't like cats but love.... never mind.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 22, 2016)

It was hands down the best carrot cake I've ever eaten. Unfortunately, she was working off two recipes when she made it, and she never wrote any of it down. She knew what she'd done, and did it many times, but I've got no clue what the original recipe called for.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 23, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> It was hands down the best carrot cake I've ever eaten. Unfortunately, she was working off two recipes when she made it, and she never wrote any of it down. She knew what she'd done, and did it many times, but I've got no clue what the original recipe called for.



Maybe you could make up with her for about 10 minutes.....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 23, 2016)

Well... That'd be kinda tough to do at this point...

That X was certifiably ; Bi-Polar with a touch of Schizophrenia and Dissociative Disorder that kicked in every 5 - 6 years. Suicide attempt #6 or 8 or whatever, (_several years after we parted company_), she was successful. Prior to that, I just avoided her ass like the plague because I was tired of trying to stay out of jail. Not sure whether I or the local sheriff was happier to see her move to another county, several counties away. I do know our local deputy probably had me beat, and the District Attorney and 1 or 2 judges were running a real close race with the sheriff. 

No condolences necessary guys, there was no love lost there what so ever.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 23, 2016)

As I mentioned earlier I thought I should talk about protein powders, cheap protein especially as I am always watching my pennies. There are tons of protein powders out there and most make some pretty big claims and are really for hardcore weight lifters and body builders. they have all kinds of fancy names of ingredients in them and flashy packaging with a catchy name all to lure you in thinking this is the best protein in the world and will give you instant muscles........what a load of crap, just marketing hype in my opinion. Most of us, especially folks my age, are not pro's and will never be. But we still need to feed our bodies good nutrition and protein is important especially if you lift weights at all. why do we get sore when we lift weights? I'll try and keep this simple, basically it's because you have damaged the muscle fibers in your muscles, an injury if you will. And to repair this damage the body needs protein, and if you are not feeding it enough in your diet it will source it from other parts or muscles in your body to repair the damage. So getting enough protein is important for the muscles to be repaired and made stronger. There are a couple of brands of pure whey protein without anything else in them but they are costly and frankly taste like crap! If it doesn't at least taste good you are not going to eat it. So years ago when I was lifting and working out a lot I found a couple of cheap proteins that actually don't taste bad or taste pretty good, had lots of protein in them, not a lot of the fancy body builder stuff, not a lot of carbs and sugar, all the essential amino acids, and without all the hype. They can be purchased at Kroger, Meijer, Walmart, and probably many other stores. And here's the kicker, under $20.00 for a 2 lb jar, not $30 to $60 or more. Look, I'm not nor have ever been a body builder, I do work out hard and want to feed my body good nutrition through supplementation. I eat 5 or 6 small meals a day and a protein shake or 2 is part of that program, I also like to put a scoop in my oatmeal for some flavor instead of sugar so it is not so damn boring. I can eat for purpose to a point, I like food so taste is important to me too! So here's the 2 I like the best for the money.
This one is $17.99 for a 2 lb jar and is my favorite based on taste, delicious strawberry cream!



The nutrition label, all the numbers are good, notice the cholesterol numbers, very high? I don't think so because it doesn't say wether it is hdl bad or ldl good cholesterol. Todays labeling just lumps it all into one. 



This on is $19.99 for a 2 lb jar, taste good, and I like to put this in my oats as well as just drink it.



The nutrition label.



So how can I make statements about the cholesterol numbers? Because when I work out on a regular basis and use these proteins to help heal my muscles and get my blood tested on a regular basis because I have cholesterol issues my numbers go way way down! I can use this stuff 2 or 3 times a day when I'm weight training and doing cardio for my workouts and my numbers are between 100 and 150 total and my good ldl cholesterol comes way up. So don't put too much into the cholesterol numbers on the label.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 23, 2016)

When I start weight training more I will also be adding a cassien protein to my nutrition program to be used before bed time as it is a slower absorbed type of protein and aids in recovery.
I just spent 2 days moving a friend, many trips up and down stairs out of a second floor apartment, I basically did all the dolly work of the furniture down the stairs and into the truck and trailer and into the new house, only 4 steps there. My legs, all of my back top to bottom, and shoulders are just extremely fatigued and sore. Protein to the rescue!!!!


----------



## DKMD (Oct 24, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> When I start weight training more I will also be adding a cassien protein to my nutrition program...



I'm far from being a nutrition expert, but there are some animal studies linking high casein diets to liver cancer. I'm not sure those studies translate to humans, but it seemed worth a mention.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 24, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I'm far from being a nutrition expert, but there are some animal studies linking high casein diets to liver cancer. I'm not sure those studies translate to humans, but it seemed worth a mention.


Not high casein diet, just some. Mostly whey protein.
Edit: And not 2 scoops like the label suggest, just one scoop before bed on lifting days to carry through the sleep and rest period. The body heals itself when it is resting and sleeping, very important.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 24, 2016)

Today was day one of the start of resistance weight training. Holy crap am I out of shape! It has been many years since I have lifted, joints are very weak and will take some time to strengthen. Did bench press today, incline dumbell flys, 3 sets of 20 each. Preacher curls, 3 sets of 15 and seated concentration curls, 3 sets of 10, that was all I could do. All with moderate weights and high reps. That was over 3 hours ago and I still feel fatigued. After the 25 pound weight loss I am anxious to see what the weight training will do to me. I wonder, can a 56 year old man still make gains and develop some form of muscularity again? I know I can't do what I did when I was younger, but to be fit again would be nice. I am glad that I have started all of this before the holidays so that maybe I can work off the food as I am eating it, lol. I will work a muscle group once a week to give the muscles time to heal, I know I'm gonna be sore, but I am already feeling so much better. Days are pretty short for daylight already so I will try and get my cardio in on my eliptical through the winter. I hope to be in much better shape come spring time. I just have a simple bench press with an incline seat and a preacher curl station and some barbells, dumbells, and free weights. It's actually quite surprising how good a workout you can get with just some simple dumbells.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2016)

Greg I know we are all on different levels of understanding but when it comes to "nutrition" and "numbers on labels" we all come from different life experiences and how we interpret them. Be careful the road you are traveling. It has high speed bumps. Travel slowly.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Greg I know we are all on different levels of understanding but when it comes to "nutrition" and "numbers on labels" we all come from different life experiences and how we interpret them. Be careful the road you are traveling. It has high speed bumps. Travel slowly.


I appreciate the advise Kev. The reason I tell people to read the labels is because most people never consider what they are putting into their bodies, I am guilty of that too. Do you really know what some of the ingredients are in today's so called food? I consult with my doctor on a regular basis about this too. He has a list of all the supplements I take and we talk about it each time I visit (every 3 months) With his guidance I have been successful at quiting smoking and with weight loss, and smashed my cholesterol and triglyceride numbers! I have good blood pressure and watch my sugar too. It's all just about being healthy, not a fanatic. I'm strict with my nutrition for now but at some point I will go back to maintenance and continue excersizing so I can enjoy some of the foods I like. It's like Josey Whales said "either get busy living or get busy dying"
Edit: It wasn't Josey, it was Andy in the shaw shank redemption. Lol.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2016)

Greg I hope I don't come across as a jerk but you are just sort of finally catching up .... sort of . . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Greg I hope I don't come across as a jerk but you are just sort of finally catching up .... sort of . . . .


Not at all Kev. I do enjoy your viewpoints too. I am not a total noob to nutrition, Remember I did this once before, it is different for a person that is weight training and excersizing often. If I wasn't weight training I would not use the protien powder, If I was just doing cardio and walking like I was to loose the weight good clean fish, chicken, and eggs would be enough. I tell you what Kev, I'll keep this thread going and note how things are going and my progress good or bad.
P.S. sunday was my anything goes splurge day, got broasted chicken from my fave chicken place, with broasted potatoes and fresh house made fried mushrooms with coleslaw! Damn that was good! Like I said, I like food too.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 20, 2016)

A LONG POST BUT PLEASE READ IT AND THINK ABOUT IT.
So it has been a little while since I posted here about this topic. I started out by changing the title because it better describes the main reasons why we should make changes in our nutrition food and training. I don't like the words diet and excersize. It seems a diet has become the catch word for something that is short term and that most people cannot stick to, and probably shouldn't. What we shove into the hole under our nose is important and should be viewed as fuel and nutrition to feed and maintain our body's. I have made small gradual changes in how I fuel my body to maintain it, to make it leaner, to manage cholesterol and blood pressure, and now to feed the muscles for recovery from some weight training. Why do I use the term training instead of excersize? Because I am training for life. Because my bucket list is not complete, Because as I age I do not want to become frail, feeble or weak and unable to do the things I enjoy doing. Because I saw a picture of myself that woke me up and I realized that I was on the wrong path and that if I didn't make some lifestyle changes I was going to die. I was unfit, overweight, and was winded very easy. I'm not perfect or an expert on nutrition and training but I have experiences in both. I work with my doctor and tell him everything that I am doing and he advises me as well. 
So as a recap since march of this year I have lost 25 lbs. How? By training and nutrition. Biggest thing I did was started walking, not strolling but a brisk walk to get the heart rate up, get winded, and get a sweat going. Started slow, gradually pushed myself harder, worked up to 3 to 5 mile walks at least 3 times a week. Then nutrition, made little changes gradually, if you try and do it all at once you will probably fail. It takes time to change habits and ways of life. But this is where I am at now with nutrition. I try not to eat packaged processed foods, consume whole grains and never eat white bread or white flour, I eat lean cuts of fish, chicken, and beef once a week, whole eggs and egg whites almost everyday (yes whole eggs are good for you) and now that I am weight training I use protein powders to aid in the recovery of my muscles after workouts. Vegetables and vitamin supplements. I never eat fast food as it's just toxic crap. I do allow myself to eat anything I want once a week and then I am back on the nutrition and training program. This way I don't feel deprived, I can have that big steak dinner and enjoy it or a pizza! This has worked well, my weight has kind of stabilized a bit and at this point I have not lost anymore weight for about 4 weeks, but my pants continue to get looser and I am almost at the last notch on my belt. I am replacing fat with lean muscle again! I wondered if I could do that at 56 years of age? And I am feeling so much better, still going slow with the weight training as my joints and tendons are still strengthening. So am I actually getting healthier? Fitter? Better cardiovascularly? Increasing my stamina? I'll let my blood work tell the story.
I just had new blood work done, I do it every 3 months as I have had cholesterol issues and take a statin drug for it ( I was at 315 at one time and my tryglicerides where over 600). I have managed it better over the years but still not where I should be in my mind. So my doc comes into the exam room with a grin on his face and says hi, what have you been doing? I asked what do you mean? He says your numbers are great everything is within range or better! Total cholesterol is 138, hdl (the bad cholesterol) is 43, ldl (the good) is70, triglycerides are 125. Blood pressure is 120/80. 
So I tell him everything that I have been doing and he says keep up the good work, only thing he added was drink more water. At some point I am hoping to get off the statins or at least reduce the amount that I have to take.
So I am very happy with my progress and I will continue. I look forward to strapping on the feed bag and enjoying thanksgiving dinner but then getting back on my program of nutrition and training for life! I am going into the holidays in better shape and leaner and I will be able to enjoy the foods I love without guilt. If you start training for life you can live it and enjoy it and be around for the ones that you love and that love you!
Kevin and I used to talk about nutrition, we encouraged each other I think. In light of his passing I thought it was time for an update. To my many friends here, please start making changes in your lifestyle with nutrition and training. Just eat better foods and start walking, it makes a huge difference. I vow to myself to train harder for my well being. Kevin would be proud of me. I have a ways to go yet But I will get there, I still have a belly but it is going away a little everyday and I feel so much better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2016)

Great post Greg. Also add....
STOP SMOKING!

I need to quit. I've been trying to smoke less, but really, I need to stop completely. It is a disgusting habit honestly.
Plus, just think of the money you'll be saving. $6 a pack adds up. $50 a week adds up to a good chunk of change in one year...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## JohnF (Nov 20, 2016)

I quit back when they hit .75 a pack. I was into elk hunting back then and I theorized I could easily afford the costs for an elk hunting trip with what I saved from not smoking every year. I bought a carton, stuck them up in the cabinet above the stove, where I always kept them, vowing to never open it. I'm happy to say I never did crack that carton, throwing them out into the trash 10 years later. And yes, I did a lot of elk hunting after that point, but never did keep score on if the quit paid for the hunts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Great post Greg. Also add....
> STOP SMOKING!
> 
> I need to quit. I've been trying to smoke less, but really, I need to stop completely. It is a disgusting habit honestly.
> Plus, just think of the money you'll be saving. $6 a pack adds up. $50 a week adds up to a good chunk of change in one year...




Did that about 5 - 6 weeks ago. Ran out, it was late, didn't feel like running to the store. Decided I'd run down the next morning and get a pack. Next morning I wasn't real motivated to go after them either and kind of blew it off. By Monday morning it didn't matter any more. Have never had a problem quitting, just have to make up my mind to do so. Still chewin snuff, but I don't go through a can of that every 2 weeks. And, it's much easier to walk away from than the cigarettes.

Just find something to take the place of the cigarettes and make up your mind Marc. Snuff, herbal snuff, chewing gum, whatever it be. Long as your body finds something comforting when that craving starts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Great post Greg. Also add....
> STOP SMOKING!
> 
> I need to quit. I've been trying to smoke less, but really, I need to stop completely. It is a disgusting habit honestly.
> Plus, just think of the money you'll be saving. $6 a pack adds up. $50 a week adds up to a good chunk of change in one year...


Funny thing is this thread was started due to quiting smoking a few years back and then gaining a bunch of weight. The doc said I would and that it would be ok as I would take that off later, he was right. Quiting was one of the hardest things I ever did, I loved smoking and hated it all at the same time. I tried everything, over many years. My advise is don't quit quiting, keep trying even if you fail.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 20, 2016)

I have never had a problem quitting cigarettes... Smoked off and on since my teens, quit any time I wanted to. Just always kind of enjoyed smoking, and always used the nicotine high as a means of staying awake driving. I could sit around the house all weekend and never smoke a cigarette, go out and jump in the car in the morning to go to work, and had to have one lit before I'd get out of the driveway. When I was young and skinny I found that I gained weight when I quit.  Now that I'm old and fat, not so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 27, 2016)

Well I made a pig of myself on thanksgiving and it was sooo good! Then I went right back on my routine, gained about a pound which is nothing. I can fluctuate about 2 to 4 pounds in a week. My weight has been the same for about 6 to 8 weeks now but my waist continues to be getting smaller. Today I packed away all of my 36 waist jeans and broke out the 34's that I had put away over last winter. 25 lbs is a lot of weight and the 34's fit comfortably. I now weigh 190 lbs. I'm not concentrating on my weight to much anymore as it seems that I am replacing fat with toned muscle now. I weight train 3 to 4 times a week depending on how sore I am and get on my elliptical in the mornings before work, 2 to 3 miles or about 20 minutes makes me feel great, gets the heart rate up and a sweat going. Then I have breakfast, shower,pack my lunch, and get ready for work. I am pleased with my progress and it motivates me to keep going. The only thing I really struggle with is getting enough sleep and that is just as important as everything else. Well its time for bed and a new work week.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 12, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I made a pig of myself on thanksgiving and it was sooo good! Then I went right back on my routine, gained about a pound which is nothing. I can fluctuate about 2 to 4 pounds in a week. My weight has been the same for about 6 to 8 weeks now but my waist continues to be getting smaller. Today I packed away all of my 36 waist jeans and broke out the 34's that I had put away over last winter. 25 lbs is a lot of weight and the 34's fit comfortably. I now weigh 190 lbs. I'm not concentrating on my weight to much anymore as it seems that I am replacing fat with toned muscle now. I weight train 3 to 4 times a week depending on how sore I am and get on my elliptical in the mornings before work, 2 to 3 miles or about 20 minutes makes me feel great, gets the heart rate up and a sweat going. Then I have breakfast, shower,pack my lunch, and get ready for work. I am pleased with my progress and it motivates me to keep going. The only thing I really struggle with is getting enough sleep and that is just as important as everything else. Well its time for bed and a new work week.




Sounds like you're doing great Greg. Keep up the great work. Since my blocked artery issues, I have had to completely change my lifestyle. Both my eating habits and my daily routines have been flipped upside down. I am down just over 31 lbs since I got out of the hospital and like you, my progress (and the fear of landing on an operating table again) keeps me motivated. I do 4 miles on the treadmill, 3 days a week and 4 miles on the track at rehab for one day. On the off days when I am not doing my 4 miles, I work with light free weights but I am considering combining the free weight training and the treadmill training on the same days. Kind of using the free weights as a warm up and then into the treadmill. That way, I can have 3 days off a week. It's not that I'm lazy.....it's all about a time factor and trying to fit a regular routine into my schedules.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2016)

@Kenbo Your doing great! Congratulations. I have completely changed my lifestyle and it is just normal to me now. I get on the eliptical in the morning before work now and do 2 hard miles in 20 minutes, the eliptical ramps up the resistance and it really takes it out of me, but then I feel great for the rest of the day. It kinda wakes me up and makes me feel charged for the day. I then do my free weight training in the evenings when I come home. I don't spend a ton of time working out, just short intense workouts that totally exhaust the muscle group that I am working. I only work 1 or 2 body parts in a workout once a week. That body part will usually be sore for 3 to 4 days. I listen to my body and if I am really sore I skip the workout and give myself time to recover. It's working and I am feeling an improvement in my joints and overall physical fitness. I still have a long way to go to reach my goals but I feel so much better. Funny thing is I learned that a 56 year old mans body will respond to nutrition and training, my muscle tone is starting to come back. You know when I quit smoking after 38 years of it I felt like crap for about 2 years, that has finally passed and I feel much better and my doc is happy too. I bet you feel so much better as well Kenn. I'm so glad your still with us to share your successes and accomplishments!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 20, 2017)

So, went to the doc today for my 90 day check up and blood work results. Total cholesterol was 140, up 2 points from last check up but we'll within range, should be between 140 and 199. Hdl was 41, last was 43, range is 40 to 75. Ldl was 80, last was 70, range is 60 to 99. Triglycerides are 99, was 125, range is 30 to 149.
So I am very pleased with these numbers, I am still improving and most of my numbers are on the lower end of the scale. And my good cholesterol the ldl has come up. Doc said we are not going to reduce the meds unless my numbers plummet, he said he wants to keep me alive, and he smiled. I'm still training, getting stronger, work my abs everyday, weight is the same at 190 lbs. But my belly is still shrinking and pants are still getting loose. I need a new belt! I've been working on my bicycle and getting it ready for the season. We have great paved bike trails here, one that I like is 25 miles one way, my goal is to do it round trip by the end of the summer, 50 miles! I am liking the way I feel, proud of my accomplishments, and setting new goals as my fitness improves. I have added resistance bands to my free weight routines and they are awesome, really finishes me off after the weights and I can do things with them that I can't with the weights, and they are safer to use. This is the link to them wodfitters.com
Just thought it was time for an update, I'm still enjoying life and living it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 28, 2017)

Time for another update. I didn't work out or do anything physical for 8 weeks due to the hernia surgery, too painful before the surgery and I gave my self time to heal after. I lost 5 lbs in a month, this was pure muscle mass loss! Since I started working out again I have gained that 5 lbs back. I have stayed on track with my nutrition as it is a way of life for me now and the norm. I had a check up at my regular doctor with blood work, all of my cholesterol numbers where slightly elevated but still within the normal range. My triglyceride level was at 199 though, about 50 points over where they want you and about a 100 points higher than where I normally am. I can't believe how fast you loose muscle mass from inactivity, when I started my work outs again it was like starting all over! I had lost strength and endurance. So its been about a month now and my physical fitness is coming back pretty good. At least I can do abdominal excersizes without having to push my hernia in and hold it with my finger while I am doing them! So my abs are getting stronger now too, a strong core is important for your back as well. I'm not trying to be a body builder, just be healthier and more fit. I try and do some form of excersize every day. Push ups, chin ups, resistance bands, free weights, abs, etc. I still have a belly but it is slowly going away as well, I don't dwell on it, my pants are still loose and I had to punch a hole in my belt as I ran out of holes. The elevated triglyceride levels in such a short time should tell everyone the importance of getting good physical excersize in their daily routine. I find for me that mornings are the best time to work out, just too damn tired at the end of the day after working 2 jobs. I need to get more walking and cycling in, that will really bring the numbers down. Most important changes I made in my life are what I put in my mouth to fuel my body. I eat clean, good food, not processed food, no white flour of any kind only whole grain, fish & chicken and beef once a week, vegetables and protein shakes for snacks, no packaged foods and never any fast food. These are the norm for me now and I feel so much better! I don't really feel my age anymore or at least not to the extent that I did. I realize that I'm not a kid anymore and can't do things the way I used to but I can still do them, albeit a little slower and more careful. I'm creeping up on my 57 year old mark and I'm doing a lot better than I was even 2 years ago, I can bust out 50 quick push ups or 3 or 4 sets of 25 strict form ones. I can do 3 sets of 15 to 20 reps of dips and those are tough to do. I'm proud of that, not 2 bad for an old man. I try and do excersizes that are compound movements and involve lots of muscles, not just isolated ones like body builders do, My goals are for overall fitness. I started at 215 lbs and now I'm a much healthier 190 lbs. I could still stand to loose some body fat but I don't dwell on the weight, I have been watching my bmi come down, it was 32, now 27, I watch that more than my weight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 29, 2017)

Been awhile since I have done an update. Yes I am still at it and won't quit, it is a way of life for me now, I feel much better and have less joint pain, I just have to do some kind of excessive daily. With being so busy in the summer months I concentrate on mostly calisthenics and body weight excersize, I stick to the basics. Every morning I do a combination of what I call the "ups" Pull ups, sit ups, push ups. I do them at what I call the "100" That is a hundred reps of each, the exception is pull ups because I just don't have the strength or time to do a hundred reps. So I do as many as I can each set till I get to fifty. I can now do 15 reps without stopping and getting stronger at it. Push ups I can do 50 reps, sometimes 2 sets and done or I might do 50, 40, 40, 30, until I am fatigued. Crunches and leg raises 50 of each, maybe more depending on how I feel. Dips sometimes, sets of 30 reps. Bench press sometimes, I use a 100 lbs for a 100 reps, doesn't sound like much until you try it, lol sets of 30 reps for that. These basic excersize have done more for my shoulder joint strength and well being than anything, all are compound movements. My shoulder girdle is strong now. Weight? Well I have strong abs, covered by a layer of fat still but it is slowly reducing. Scale says I'm below 180lbs now so that's a 35 lb weight loss since this life style change. I feel good, clothes fit better too. Down to a 33 waist. All not bad for a 57 year old man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 29, 2017)

Greg, I enjoy reading your posts on this thread and I have an opinion on all of it. One of these days, I intend to sit down and read the entire thread again and give my input with references to my journey since I got out of the hospital. I think you and I might have a little bit of a difference in the methods that we use but we have arrived at a very similar goal. Congratulations on your success and keep up the great work. One of these nights, while I am on vacation (or maybe when I get back) if I have nothing to do, I might just give my input. Thanks for posting this thread. It is inspiring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 29, 2017)

Here is my diet since I quit smoking four years ago...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 29, 2017)

Kenn, please do add your input, I am not saying my way is the only way, but it is what has worked for me. Big changes for me are what I eat, just real food! nothing packaged, not processed, no white flour ever, no processed sugar, cut carbs, lots of veggies and high protein. and most important exercise! My goal was to make changes in what I eat and fuel my body with, to exercise and develop an overall muscularity and fitness so that I can continue to do the things that I enjoy doing that are physical. I bike ride and walk, lift weights occasionally but use moderate weight and high reps, very little cardio but the high reps get the heart rate up there, I do calisthenics everyday. I burst train, go all out to get the heart rate up, rest till it comes down, and then go again. I don't count calories, just eat clean and the fat weight is coming off, I feel so much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 14, 2019)

This is a long post but worth the read if you are interested in improving your health and prolonging your life. It's been awhile since I. Ade an entry in this thread, @Strider thread on recipes got me to thinking about this again. So it has been a roughly 3 year journey since I made my lifestyle changes. It's really a very simple lifestyle change that works for me and my Betty. I have lost as much as 45 lbs, I have kept it off, held 170 lbs for about a year, recently in the last 4 to 6 months I have gained about 8 lbs but it has been steady and i have reduced my belly fat even more so it's probably dense muscle tissue. I can see my abs more so I know I continue to loose body fat. Basicly my lifestyle change is the same clean food, nothing packaged or processed, no nitrates, no fast food. Lots of veggies, beef, chicken, and fish. Only real olive oil or coconut oil, I do eat dairy and cheeses, lots of eggs and butter. I have had to start salting my food because I was getting muscle cramps from a lack of sodium because I dont eat packaged or processed foods. The biggest change for me has been the elimination of carbs, especially sugar! The only sweetener I use us stevia or truvia. I usually dont eat fruit because of the sugar that's in it. My body burns fat for energy and when i get hungry that's what I want, the good fats like from beef, chicken, eggs, cheese, avocados.
Once upon a time I followed a doctor's advice and cut my fats and cholesterol levels and was on a statin wi
Which caused all kinds of problems that needed even more pills to correct, I felt like crap, had chronic headaches because I was killing my brain from a lack of cholesterol. I couldn't maintain an erection without a pill for that too. I suffered from depression and needed a pill for that too. I had a heart arrhythmia. All because of a lack of the good fats in my diet and the statins!
THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS HIGH CHOLESTEROL!!!!! Cholesterol does not cause blocked arteries, inflammation and torn arterial walls and scar tissue blocks arteries, cholesterol is only present at the site to repair the damage. The medical community is slowly coming around to this truth like in other countries. That is the biggest myth out there and the docs have been tought this forever. Cholesterol is essential for healing cells in the body, your brain is mostly cholesterol. Do you really think that your body cant self regulate it's own healthy cholesterol levels? It's a huge lie that was created by the drug companies and the food industry. They told us that margarine was better for you than butter, eggs wbere bad for you, and you should be eating vegetable oil which is the worst kind of oil to eat. I became proactive in my own health, did my research and still do, changed what I call food to fuel my body and do at least 30 minutes of some kind of excersize everyday. My way of eating is a blend of paleo (meaning did cave man eat this?) and ketogenic, which is low carb, zero sugar, and healthy fats with a lot of veggies especially cruciferous veggies. I snack on pecans everyday because they are high in a good fat. I dont count calories, eat a lot of food, and excersize regularly but I dont live in the gym, I dont drink or smoke, I dont eat bread or grains or potatoes or rice or pasta. I work out at home before work in the morning. I pack my own lunch so I eat good.
So after 3 years of this the bottom line is this, I'm off all the pills, cholesterol is back up to where it was (325) before they started treating me for heart disease that I didnt have. Depression is gone, erectile function is normal, chronic headaches and migraines are gone, blood pressure is great, sugar levels are low and my joint pain is far better than it was. I'm almost 59 years old and I can still do 50 push ups without stopping. I still carry some body fat because I dont obsess over it and because my BMI is between 25 and 26, down from the mid 30s before I made all of these changes. I have some fitness goals that I want to achieve yet. But I'll get there. 90% of our health issues can be reversed simply by what we put in our mouths and by what we call food. Stop making excuses for your bad choices and talking yourself out of the good choices, be honest with yourself. After a week or so of no carbs or sugar and you wont even crave them anymore. Make changes one at a time gradually so you dont fail or feel deprived. Start by eliminating any packaged or processed foods. When I go to the grocery store I only shop the perimeter of the store, produce section, meats and dairy. Everything else in the middle of the store is pure crap and will kill you eventually! The biggest problem with Americans is obesity caused from sugar and carbs which is just another form of sugar. And from inflammation caused by carbs and sugar. Sorry for the long post but I have a lot that I want to share about what I have learned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2019)

Michele makes bread. It's delicious. I'm not sure I want to give that up....yet.


----------



## CWS (Apr 14, 2019)

How do you pick out the veggies that are fresh. I stopped eating salads because almost every week they have a recall on veggies. I do try limiting carbs. Thank you for your posts.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2019)

@ripjack13 Bread was a tough one for me to give up as well, but I feel so much better for it. You have to realize that it is just a carb that turns to sugar in our body. Sugar is the real villan here and the cause of most people's health issues, including poor circulation, inflammation and blocked arteries.
@CWS veggies should be a staple in your diet and the biggest part of what you eat, they are nutrient dense and provide the necessary fiber we need to clean our systems out. Shop for veggies where there is a large turnover. Believe it or not I shop at Sam's club for veggies a lot because they have such a fast turn over and most of the produce is dated with a use by date.
I know the low carb thing is hard for most people to wrap their head around because they have been eating it for so long that they dont know how to change. But I guarantee that if you look at the shopping carts of the overweight people in the grocery store that their cart is full of carbs and sugar.
My dinner last night consisted of half a chicken and cauliflower with cheese on top. Very filling and very satisfying. Today my meals for work will be a 5 cup salad made with shredded cabbage instead of lettuce with hard boiled eggs, avacado, cheese, tomatoes and my own homemade olive oil and apple cider vinegar with Italian herbs dressing. I'll have scrambled eggs with cheese and a chicken breast. And pecans to snack on. I also try and go 12 to 18 hours between meals. It's called intermittant fasting, I make my first meal of the day a protien.
I'm in my excersize room this a.m. and working out. Abs, and chest this morning, still high reps in the 12 to 20 rep range.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2019)

This is a great machine for a home gym. It's a bowflex extreme. You can pick them up used all the time on craigslist or letgo ot Facebook etc. I think I paid $175 for mine and then later I found another one cheap and bought it for parts. It's really safe to use, very smooth, works your whole body, and each arm moves independant od each other so you use all the little stabilizer muscles as you work out. Mine has the extra power rods for about a 400 lb max weight. The weight it says each power ros is is not accurate in my opinion but it doesn't matter, it still gives great resistance. And this model takes up very little space, it has become my gym and bicycle repair shop.


 
The cat is optional, that's Stanley.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2019)

It's been 19 hours since I last ate, heres my first meal. Scrambled eggs with cheese and a grilled chicken breast with salsa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 16, 2019)

Great posts, but I'm gonna call BS on one comment. " After a week or so of no carbs or sugar and you wont even crave them anymore." I went low carb (DM2) 15 years ago. And I still crave Talenti Milk Chocolate Gelato, or Blue Bell Ice cream or a number of things! LOL. Seriously, though if did the low carb, lots of veggies, and lots of walking thing and lost 118 lbs. Over the 15 years I've gained 30 lbs back, and am now back on diet. Thinking seriously about Keto, but have doubts about actually losing weight on it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 16, 2019)

@Mike Hill you are craving your favorite desserts but not the carbs. I still love ice cream but I make my own now. It's very easy, eggs, heavy cream, vanilla extract, and stevia as a sweetener. It's delicious!
But I dont crave the carbs like rice and potatoes or pizza. I do crave eggs, cheese, and beef, all of which I eat often. In addition to all the veggies I eat. But how we eat is only part of the equation, excersize is the other part. You have to get up and move!
And I dont do keto seriously, I dont pee on sticks to make sure I'm in ketosis. But I do occasionally intermittent fast and I do try and stay as low carb as possible. More of a paleo way of eating, nothing packaged or processed except for cheese.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 30, 2019)

I've been doing a little experiment for the last couple of months. I have taken my low carb diet to a different level. I am pretty much just a carnivore at this time. Crazy things have happened since I switched to this lifestyle, I was pretty much there already so the transition was easy. I only eat meat, eggs and dairy which is mostly cheese. 
So what has happened as a result? 
I gained 10 lbs but lost body fat. I have increased lean muscle mass and added some definition. I have had to increase the weight and number of reps and sets to get the same fatigue from my workouts. Remember I do high reps, not like a body builder. The high protien high fat has increased my strength and stamina and added a fullness to my muscles. Not like a body builder but more of a overall muscularity. Dont get me wrong, I'm not ripped and shredded, but in pretty good shape for a 59 year old man. I'm going to continue with this diet for awhile, I'll keep you posted with how it's going. I'm rarely hungry, have no cravings except for meat, and intermitant fast is easy. I sometimes go 24 hours between meals. I usually try and get all my food for the day in a 4 to 6 hour window. Beef and eggs are my mainstays, but I also eat chicken and fish. Still have some belly fat but starting to see my abs. Had to get bigger jackets because my upper body got larger and leaner. And after only a couple of months. I still do a bunch of nutritional supplements every morning, been doing that for 25 years or so. No smoking, drinking, sugar or carbs. Converted my body to run on the right kinds of fat for energy. It's an ongoing learning curve. It's a way of life, fuel your body with good food.
Remember the paleo diet, if it walks, swims, flys, or is green you can eat it. I learned that to much veggies where tearing up my gut and causing me intestinal discomfort. I will at some point reintroduce some veggies but in lower amounts. ......................

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> Thinking seriously about Keto





woodtickgreg said:


> I dont do keto seriously


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 30, 2019)

That's kato you imbicile, lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2019)

So this is what I do on sundays to make sure I have healthy food to eat all week. Betty will cook about 4 dozen eggs with cheese for us for the week and I usually grill some meat like burgers.
I slice up about 20 burgers from a 10 lb roll of 80/20 burger. You want high animal fat. I know it goes against everything that has been thought to the medical community but new research backs it up. This makes 1/2 lb burgers.


 I season them and grill them over charcoal.


 Nice and smokey! I cook them rare.


 Sharp cheddar cheese and no sugar ketchup. I also salt them after they are done. We have to add salt to our food because we eat no packaged food and you need some salt in your diet.


 
I have awesome grilled burgers everyday, even at work. I just warm them up in the microwave and they stay juicy and rare. It's important to not overcook them and cook out all the nutrients. Meat has every essential amino acid that you need. Same for eggs, the building blocks of life.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2020)

I still have not changed my way of eating, still paleo based and low carb. Only real food and nothing processed or packaged. Tonight its seafood, scallops and cod fillets. Cooked in real butter with lemon and lightly dusted with garlic powder.


 The scallops are my fave and a huge treat, they came out so delicious


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2020)

I did the carnivore thing for about 6 months, packed on about 10 lbs of muscle so I now weigh 180, still not bad. I could stand to loose more body fat but I'm not sure I want to work that hard at it. I dont want to calorie restrict myself and I dont want to spend 2 hours a day working out. 30 minutes a day makes me feel great. In the spring I'll start walking again and I'll loose some body fat from that. I still have a belly, always have, but I am much leaner than I was at 215+
So even with the slight weight gain I'm still down 35lbs from when I started this lifestyle change 3 years ago. Betty is down 85lbs from when she started. We eat almost the same, she eats more carnivore and I eat a balance of veggies and meat and proteins. I work out every morning and she doesn't. So some of my weight is muscle density. Not like a body builder, mostly a strong core. I still do high reps, it's easier on my joints than lifting heavy. I'm pretty healthy for a 59 year old.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 8, 2022)

So here's an update that proves that carbs are not good for you. My work life balance sucks right now, has for the last year. Working 55 to 65 hours a week at my age just takes its toll on me and doesn't leave me with any time or drive to workout. Then add the cost of living and I haven't been eating as well as I should be and some carbs have found there way back into my diet which is not good. I think that a lot of that is just from food boredom and I splurge and treat myself to often. The result is I have gained about 25 lbs back since covid, pants are tight again and I'm not feeling as good as I did. I'm not sure what the answer is other than working less but that's not gonna happen. I guess I just have to deal with it for now. But it really does show the importance of excersizing every day and cutting carbs out of your diet. I still try to eat clean though, nothing packaged or processed, no preservatives. But it's sugar and grains that are the problem. I do like my waffles and maple syrup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 8, 2022)

The waffles made without wheat flour are pretty decent depending which recipe you use. Maple syrup is easily replaced with boiled down maple sap....


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 8, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> So here's an update that proves that carbs are not good for you. My work life balance sucks right now, has for the last year. Working 55 to 65 hours a week at my age just takes its toll on me and doesn't leave me with any time or drive to workout. Then add the cost of living and I haven't been eating as well as I should be and some carbs have found there way back into my diet which is not good. I think that a lot of that is just from food boredom and I splurge and treat myself to often. The result is I have gained about 25 lbs back since covid, pants are tight again and I'm not feeling as good as I did. I'm not sure what the answer is other than working less but that's not gonna happen. I guess I just have to deal with it for now. But it really does show the importance of excersizing every day and cutting carbs out of your diet. I still try to eat clean though, nothing packaged or processed, no preservatives. But it's sugar and grains that are the problem. I do like my waffles and maple syrup.


A lot of factors in everyone's diets in the past couple of years, what with Covid. I will say it takes constant vigilance to eat healthy in the long run. Once in awhile I think it is okay to splurge, but got to keep your eye on the goal! Exercising is yet another level of balance that needs constant reminders! I've cut back on sugars considerably over the past couple of years myself. Still thoroughly enjoy a fresh loaf of bread or a donut or ice cream or cookie, etc..., but I've also forced myself to cut back on quantities, which has made a difference. I've lost about 20 pounds in the past year, and holding. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 8, 2022)

I used A basically keto diet for 18 months while my wife tried to lose weight. I dropped a couple pants sizes which came back after she dropped the diet. About 18 months ago...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 8, 2022)

I originally lost 45 pounds, gained about half back. Now up a pant size again. Not happy with myself. But food is one of life's simple pleasures. It's the lack of excersize that has made the biggest difference. The older i get the more important it is. Working for a living just sucks!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 8, 2022)

Would trade you some days ...this week is going to wind up with about 80 man hours of beam replacement in a 48 inch to 24 inch crawlspace with one coworker most of the time . Better than some jobs, I know, but also worse than several others. My curiosity is that I can eat a bologna sandwich and gain weight doing this stuff.


----------

